# 2011 hunt tests and dates



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I would like to get involved in HT this year. I was wondering if someone from the local AKC clubs could let me know what dates the HT will be and what days the practice test will be. Thanks.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Retriever, pointing breed, or flusher? They all have separate clubs and hunt tests.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Go to the AKC. and look up HT in Utah. It will be listed if there is going to be one.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

First picnic test will be the last Saturday of Jan. at Lee Kay and two more the last Saturday of Feb. and Mar. Dont remember the dates for the Weber River club but they have 2 or 3 also, Cleve or Travis can tell you more there.
For real tests start the end of April and last through the end of may.


----------



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

If it's a pointing breed the GSPCU should be holding one around May but it has not been submitted to the AKC yet. They are the only pointing breed club that holds hunt tests in Utah as of right now.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

For the Weber River Retriever Club, here are the dates and activities so far for 2011. 

WRRC Events for the 2011 Season

1st Picnic funt test - 2/12/2011 Ogden Bay South Entrance

Educational intro to HT's and Training Day - 2/19/2010 Ogden Bay South Entrance.

2nd Picnic fun test - 3/12/2011 Ogden Bay North Entrance
Texas Singles held after picnic

Annual Banquet - 3/19/2011 (subject to change)

3rd Picnic fun test - 4/9/2011 Willard Bay 
Texas Singles to be held after picnic

AKC Licensed Event - 5/21/2011 and 5/22/2011 Stella’s Duck Club, Corinne UT

I am pretty sure the Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club will be holding their three picnic tests the last saturday or January, February, and March. 

I do not know right off what days the Northern Utah and Great Salt Lake Retriever clubs will be holding their picnic tests.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

what ever happened to the club that was starting up in utah county? did that ever go anywhere?


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Entryexpress.com is a website that has all kinds of test on it. The ones for the Lee Kay center are there as well.


----------

